# Faire fonctionner HomePod mini sans iphone ni iPad



## Télémac (14 Septembre 2022)

Salut

Je sais que pour configurer un HomePod il faut un iPhone ou iPad etc...

*La situation*

Mon bof à un iMac ( que je lui est offert après avoir changé le mien) et un téléphone androïd. Donc pas possible de configurer un HomePod.

Il a un ID apple et un compte à son nom.


*Ce que je souhaite faire?*

Sur mon iPad ou mon iPhone je me déconnecte de mon identifiant/compte apple et me connecte avec le sien.

Je configure son HomePod mini

Ensuite je me déconnecte de son compte et rentre de nouveau mes identifiants.

*Les questions :*

Est-ce possible de faire cette manipulation?
En absence d'un iPhone ou autre, son HomePod pourra-t-il juste fonctionner en solo (à savoir, le HomePod  servira juste pour écouter de la musique sur les Radios gratuites du Web ou de iTune sur son iMac . Le bof ne fera rien d'autre avec )
Risque pour mon compte , mes contacts ... sur mon iPhone/iPad en faisant cette opération?
Autres commentaires et conseils?

merci?


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Septembre 2022)

mon bof = mon beauf  (beau-frère)


----------



## Télémac (14 Septembre 2022)

heu???

Beauf pour Beau frère : oui

mais lui est vraiment "Bof"

un peu d'humour que diable

et comme réponse à mes questions?


----------



## LaJague (14 Septembre 2022)

Pourquoi un HomePod mini dans ces conditions ?


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Septembre 2022)

Télémac a dit:


> et comme réponse à mes questions?


aucune idée je n'ai pas HomePod


----------



## Télémac (14 Septembre 2022)

parce que mon Beauf est Bof

Il adore cet accessoire car il peut demander "Dis Siri met moi la radio..." lorsqu'il bricole dans ses aquariums.

c'est tout ce qui l'intéresse.


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Septembre 2022)

il n'est pas tenté par Alexa ?


----------



## Télémac (14 Septembre 2022)

Le problème est qu'il est totalement nul en informatique( y compris l'utilisation  de son téléphone à par téléphoner)

Donc je lui ai filé l'ancien iMac et configurer uniquement, mail, Safari et iTunes

le reste est masqué pour qu'il ne tripote pas dedans.

et il veut juste écouter la musique de iTiune sur le HomePod ou lorsqu'il bricole à ses aquariums demander à Siri radio ....


Bref comme il est Bof il a acheté le HomePod sans se poser des questions.( il a vus mes 4 HomePod et cela lui a plu)


----------



## Télémac (14 Septembre 2022)

Je m'auto réponds.

Ma technique fonctionne.


----------

